# Lack of Fluids



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

My DS is almost 1, and over the last couple of weeks he's started really reducing the amount he's drinking. Initially it was just his juice that he wasn't drinking, and I found offering it in a doidy helped - he's cutting 3 teeth at once and I think the bottle was uncomfortable (want to move him off bottles anyway so no big deal!)

Now in the last couple of days he's started cutting down his morning milk - yesterday in total he drank:
5oz milk in the morning
@ 2-3oz dilute juice during the day
8oz milk at bedtime

I know his food still has plenty of fluid at the moment, and so far there's no sign of dehydration - he still wees well and has plenty of energy etc - but I'm concerned that he's not getting enough fluids.

Is there any sort of guidance as to how much he should be drinking?

Thanks
Kx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi knokes, he should be drinking roughly 1 litre of fluid a day, like you say its probably down to his teeth, so if he continues to have good wet nappies and then i wouldn't worry too much, if he wasn't getting enough fluid his urine output would decrease, the only thing i would suggest is maybe see if he will drink out of a beaker instead of a bottle as it maybe more comfortable for him and always have some juice or water on you, (i'm sure you already do) and if it continues then either pop down to your gp or give your health visitor a call,

Hope this is helpful

Nic


----------



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Nic. Unfortunately the only things he wants to do with a sippy cup is wave it around or chew on it, and he's not quite up to managing the doidy without a lot of spillage!
I will see how he is once these teeth are through and take it from there.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

ha ha typical boy! I'm sure it will settle once his teeth are through

Nic


----------

